# Sunrise/Sunset pics



## CrappieKeith (Jun 24, 2009)

I think a sunrize/sunset pic thread would be great. I have one on my fishing forum and everyone takes a look.
Here we go...These pics are from n.central Mn.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 24, 2009)

looks cold thear tom trees


----------



## clutch25 (Jun 24, 2009)

Isn't it crazy how far north the sun gets this time of year!? Never fails to amaze me!


----------



## wood4heat (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll play,

This was taken in early August last year on a hike up Silver Star Mtn just above my place:






This one was looking towards Quepos Costa Rica from inside Manuel Antonio National Park:






And the last one is one of the figures that lined the walkways of the resort I stayed at in CR:


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 24, 2009)

Breathtaking pics!!!

Here's a few from last ice....


----------



## wood4heat (Jun 24, 2009)

Check this out, it's not my picture and I'm not sure how copyright laws affect posting pictures so I'll just provide the link. I'ts a great shot though.

http://images.bimedia.net/images/090623_gessel_sunset_lg.jpg


----------



## AZLOGGER (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's one taken on Roosevelt Lake, about 40 miles from Globe, taken during a summer monsoon storm build-up.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 25, 2009)

AZLOGGER said:


> Here's one taken on Roosevelt Lake, about 40 miles from Globe, taken during a summer monsoon storm build-up.



Cool shot!


----------



## Ironbark (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's one of sunset on the highest mountain in the World...Mount Everest.






Sunrise the next day. Kangchenjunga, the third highest mountain in the world can just be seen in the distance.


----------



## wood4heat (Jul 7, 2009)

I was playing with the camera on my aunt & uncles farm last week and took this especially for this thread.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jul 7, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> I was playing with the camera on my aunt & uncles farm last week and took this especially for this thread.


Really peacefull....is there fish in that pond?


----------



## wood4heat (Jul 7, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:


> Really peacefull....is there fish in that pond?



Yeah, bass, crappie, and channel cat.


----------



## deeker (Jul 8, 2009)

Great pics guys.

Keep posting....


----------



## wood4heat (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not sure how this fits in here but it's kind of a neat pic. Maybe extreme sunset:






The pic was taken on a night hike up Silver Star Mtn last summer. The Mtn is Mt. Hood and I believe the two ridges in the foreground frame the Columbia River Gorge. This was during fire season so I'm guessing the brown tinge is smoke. It was about a 25 second exposure which is why the moon is blurred, :censored: earth couldn't hold still for even a second. If you look close the stars are all little streaks.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 23, 2009)

A sunrise from a few years ago driving from Portland to Medford.


----------

